# home depot tile saw



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I saw this Rigid tile saw for under $200 at HD. Doesn't look like a bad saw for the price. What type of tabletop saw was Charimon talking about a while back?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-7-in-Job-Site-Wet-Tile-Saw-R4020/202518378


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I've done about 40 small tile jobs with that saw. The nice thing about the table top saws is there is almost no water spray. A little towards you, but none on the client's stuff. Very easy to carry with one arm.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I just rented this today from HD. Seemed pretty good! If I do much more tile I will probably buy one.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a neighbor who is also a remodeling contractor and bought this saw.I don't remember what was wrong with it but it was screwed up right out of the box.they took it back and found out it was the last one in stock so HD upgraded it to the next better rigid saw.They said they were happy with it .


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have one of those for several years now, just had to replace the switch once. Bulletproof.

The blade guard works pretty well for limiting the water spray, I use it in the bathrooms I work in all the time, set in a small black mortar mixing tray


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

this is the little one that i have 
http://tiletools.com/us/briccolina-compact-tile-saw/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-jTQEG2lCw


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

charimon said:


> this is the little one that i have
> 
> http://tiletools.com/us/briccolina-compact-tile-saw/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-jTQEG2lCw



When we are talking about little saws like that, what makes one saw better than another? 
Those small ones are about as basic as they come, and I can't see how a high end one would be loads better than a cheap one


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I was reading up on cheap ones, apparently the table surface is so thin and flimsy like sheet metal, they go out of alignment, etc.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> I was reading up on cheap ones, apparently the table surface is so thin and flimsy like sheet metal, they go out of alignment, etc.


Not on the rigid one, it is some type of cast metal, has not rusted so maybe aluminum.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Can you do a backsplash with these little saws inside kitchen, say for tumbled travertine instead of going out to spray homeowners car with slurry dust?


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

charimon said:


> this is the little one that i have
> http://tiletools.com/us/briccolina-compact-tile-saw/


That is awesome and I thank you for the information!

:drink:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a !0 inch, 7 inch and 4 inch wet saws. Most of the time especially this time of year I try and do most my cutting with a Rubi tx700N and a grinder. If I set up a wet saw it's usually my 10 inch because I know it will do whatever cut I need and I prefer the blade above with a sliding table.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

You can buy a cheap saw for $40 that will cut tile fine. I've had a couple of them. The devil is in the details.

For example, you have to set the fence on the front and the back. On one saw I have, the eighths are all marked the same, there is no graduation at the half or quarters. Believe it or not, I have a hard time counting to four and keeping it clear in my eyes.

The water keeper-downer and kerf-splitter sucks. I had to remove it and now my right arm gets quite wet.

The fence lock sucks. It will come loose and the next thing you know, you are off 1/4" on the far side.

I don't think you want to try to do any jolly cuts or 45's the other way.

Other than the above, these are fine saws for under $50.

It seems that the nicer table type saws will have better fences, water keeper-downers, and you can make jolly cuts and 45's the other way.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

The ridgid tile table saw is one of my go to tile saws. Needs to adjusted more often but it's a good saw


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I got my rigid saw from the hd rental dept for $150. The guys have probably ran 50k feet of tile through it. Adjusts well with a hammer.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

alboston said:


> The ridgid tile table saw is one of my go to tile saws. Needs to adjusted more often but it's a good saw


I don't see it being a good saw if it needs to be adjusted constantly.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

The main reason I bought the Bricolinna was for Jolly cuts. It does this task as well as my Huskvarna TS 60. Not as fast but every bit as nice with a lot faster setup.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> The main reason I bought the Bricolinna was for Jolly cuts. It does this task as well as my Huskvarna TS 60. Not as fast but every bit as nice with a lot faster setup.


What the amp motor does it have?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Jolly cut?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

You have to whistle dixie while running the tile through..


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a tiny 7 " table top saw for back splashes. It is super quick to setup. Does pretty decent. It is a generic brand I think. My right arm gets wet too so I stand to the left...lol.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

rrk said:


> Jolly cut?


It's cutting a bevel while leaving the factory smooth edge. You cut through the back and side of the tile without cutting through the front. Leaves a smooth edge on outside corners.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

avenge said:


> I don't see it being a good saw if it needs to be adjusted constantly.


It's a good price, good saw. I over stated having to adjust it a lot. I like how compact it is. I put it in a mason tub. Very little over spray.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

So can you cut in kitchen ? Is it too noisy? Does the customer give you a funny look like are you serious. What's the limit of using inside verse cutting outside?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm all for a smaller saw. We have alot of overspray, so we cut outside. In these temperatures it is a killer. I just mentioned the other day, we only seem to do tile in the winter. I'm sure we get them in the summer also, but we don't notice them. 

I'm going to seriously check out that Briccolina (sp?). Oviously it is used inside. How is the overspray?

Just watched a youtube video of the Rigid. That guy was holding a sponge in front of the blade, to catch the overspray. The guy in the Briccolina video pointed out there was no overspray.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey, instead of starting a new thread, answer me this one: how do ya cut tiny tiles held together with mesh with one of these saws? They wanted to jump and chip.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

heavy_d said:


> Hey, instead of starting a new thread, answer me this one: how do ya cut tiny tiles held together with mesh with one of these saws? They wanted to jump and chip.


I did have a saw once similar to the bricolinna a Felker I think. I worked just like my rigid, the blade spins through the water below it. About the same spray, but the rigid has a slightly bigger guard which might catch more spray. It is really not that much, more spray during slowdown after shutoff than running. I may try the sponge thing next time, I usually just push the guard down after the cut is finished.


----------

